# best creatine product



## RISE (Mar 4, 2014)

What are your guys recommendations for a creatine product?  I havent used creatine regularly in over a decade and have used Optimum's creatine. recently but it tears up my stomach.  Whatchya gays got?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 4, 2014)

Honestly, I've taken a lot of different creatines (I even tried Cell-Tech when it first came out lol).

I've noticed no difference between any of the "designer" creatine blends or whatever and a cheap tub of NOW brand monohydrate that is like $25-$30 for a years worth of creatine. The key is to take the mono with some Gatorade or juice so it can be absorbed. If you don't take it with some simple carbs, any gastric issues are made worse IME. 

Sometimes you just have to deal with some creatine farts while you are starting up after a break.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 4, 2014)

your best quality creatine will  either have the Creapure stamp on it or they list somewhere on their product label that it's creapure. Many brands now use creapure for their creatine. Creapure is manufactured in Germany which has the reputation for manufacturing the highest quality . Most others are from China and that's why I think a few people have stomach issues. Because it's poor quality. And then you have those who just can't handle it period.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh I forgot to mention.  I use Prosource creatine creature. Good stuff, works great.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 4, 2014)

Seeker said:


> your best quality creatine will  either have the Creapure stamp on it or they list somewhere on their product label that it's creapure. Many brands now use creapure for their creatine. Creapure is manufactured in Germany which has the reputation for manufacturing the highest quality . Most others are from China and that's why I think a few people have stomach issues. Because it's poor quality. And then you have those who just can't handle it period.



I was going to post about the creapure but I see you have that covered haha. I've been watching out for it ever since you brought it up to me.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 4, 2014)

im currently using vitamn shoppe brand creatine (bodytech) its better than prune juice for clearing your system,
gotta order my ON creatine, $40 for 380servings and no stomach issues


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 4, 2014)

I get the gnc shit and works good. Like 1000 servings for 30 bucks


----------



## Jada (Mar 4, 2014)

I like the muscle pharm creatine


----------



## RISE (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions guys.  I'll have to try the Gatorade or juice thing for my stomach issues.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 5, 2014)

I've found that an intraworkout creatine works the best. I find that" Jet Mas" by GAT. germanized creatine works very well. I'll reuse a 32 ounce Gatorade bottle. I'll put a serving or 2 of that in water take it to the gym and drink it during my work out. I'll usually refill the bottle one or 2 more times from the water fountain before I'm finished. Seems to pull right into the muscle this way as you're working out.


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 5, 2014)

i use creatine intermittently, i remember seeing great results from a monohydrate blend from wal mart when i *first* started working out. Other then that 1st time, never really noticed the advantages of using it. IME.


----------



## meat (Mar 5, 2014)

What's creatine?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 5, 2014)

windycityamateur said:


> i use creatine intermittently, i remember seeing great results from a monohydrate blend from wal mart when i *first* started working out. Other then that 1st time, never really noticed the advantages of using it. IME.



Sme people are non-responders to creatine. You may have become one of them but also creatine's effects aren't always obvious. It does do some things behind the scenes at times.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 5, 2014)

meat said:


> What's creatine?





http://www.mayoclinic.org/drugs-supplements/creatine/background/hrb-20059125


----------



## meat (Mar 5, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> http://www.mayoclinic.org/drugs-supplements/creatine/background/hrb-20059125



I know all about it. I used it back when bill Phillips (former owner of EAS), put it on the bodybuilding market. I'd say it's been 15 years since I've used creatine. Nothing wrong with it, however.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 5, 2014)

meat said:


> I know all about it. I used it back when bill Phillips (former owner of EAS), put it on the bodybuilding market. I'd say it's been 15 years since I've used creatine. Nothing wrong with it, however.



I got trolled :-( lol. Sorry buddy thought you were serious hahahaha


----------



## meat (Mar 5, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I got trolled :-( lol. Sorry buddy thought you were serious hahahaha



Lol! Sorry. Was just throwing my wacky sense of humor out there. For a funny note, I remember standing in waiting lines at GNC when it hit the shelves. Guess I'm giving up my age now. Lol!!!


----------



## Mind2muscle (Mar 5, 2014)

I have been using creatine on/off for years now.  Currently I'm using Universal Nutrition Creatine and it works just as any creatine should as long as its taken with juice/gatorade etc.  As long as the creatine is top quality (creapure) it should boost strength and add some weight if taken consistently.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 5, 2014)

Taking it with juice or Gatorade can help digestion issues but it's not needed otherwise.


----------



## Jimmy84 (Mar 5, 2014)

Just curious here. I am totally new in this BB. Is there any side effects taking creatine? I mean after we stop for quite a long time. And, is it ok to take it with mass gainer? 

Thanks,


----------



## Rip (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm using Cre-Alkaline capsules right now.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 5, 2014)

When i i first used creatine way back in the day it was AWESOME! Ive taken it since and nada!


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 5, 2014)

Jimmy84 said:


> Just curious here. I am totally new in this BB. Is there any side effects taking creatine? I mean after we stop for quite a long time. And, is it ok to take it with mass gainer?
> 
> Thanks,


It does have a couple of bad side effects. Inceased endurance and size. Although it is ok to use with mass gainer except for the chocolate flavour. It becomes volatile in chocolate and can blow up if dropped on the floor.


----------



## RISE (Mar 6, 2014)

^^ lol that's awesome


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 6, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> It does have a couple of bad side effects. Inceased endurance and size. Although it is ok to use with mass gainer except for the chocolate flavour. It becomes volatile in chocolate and can blow up if dropped on the floor.



Increased dick size and increased endurance in the bedroom? Ain't nobody got time fo dat


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Mar 6, 2014)

RISE said:


> What are your guys recommendations for a creatine product?  I havent used creatine regularly in over a decade and have used Optimum's creatine. recently but it tears up my stomach.  Whatchya gays got?



Amazon.com...hard rhino creatine monohydrate. You will need a mg scale to measure out what tool to use fro your scoop. The creatine is dirt cheap and will last you a while. 5g a day brother. Front loading your creatine is a marketing scheme I  my opinion. Yes 2 weeks at high doses will saturate your body faster but it's still no better than just starting out with the regular dose


----------



## Jimmy84 (Mar 7, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> It does have a couple of bad side effects. Inceased endurance and size. Although it is ok to use with mass gainer except for the chocolate flavour. It becomes volatile in chocolate and can blow up if dropped on the floor.



Well explained bro. Cheers!


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 9, 2014)

A cheap german made creatine mono is all you need man, i was in a supp shop the other day getting some protein and was browsin around and couldn't believe the pricesof some of these brands that have "superior" creatine blends, **** that stick to the creatine thats had nunerous scientific studies, works and is dirt cheap!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Surfliftsleep said:


> A cheap german made creatine mono is all you need man, i was in a supp shop the other day getting some protein and was browsin around and couldn't believe the pricesof some of these brands that have "superior" creatine blends, **** that stick to the creatine thats had nunerous scientific studies, works and is dirt cheap!



Supplement company executives need to get that second bonus too don't they?


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 9, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Supplement company executives need to get that second bonus too don't they?




Most supplement companies are a joke man, I'm from new zealand and i could get the best whey protein money could buy for a fraction of the price you would pay for flashy labeled crap "cough" muscletech "cough" muscle pharm "cough". 
These big companies go so hard on their advertising and sucker in all these guys that have just joined up to gyms with the top ifbb and ufc guys promoting it all with ridiculous claims of taking there specially formulated creatine and test boosters that will make you look like us, and we all know the goods they really use!
And the sad thing is most of these kids believe it so they keep these companies going, I'm not saying that all these products are crap but they mis inform the public so bad its not even funny, i see it all the time with these guys that look like they've never lifted a weight in their lives come into the gym with their muscle pharm stringers on with shaker cup in hand guzzling down some caffeine loaded artificial coloured crap then do a half arse workout, down there protein shake and expect great results!
Iv'e gone a bit off track here but all I'm trying to say is its sad these guys are spending there hard earned money on crap they don't need, spend it on good food and a gym membership, sure use a protein powder and some creatine but don't buy into all the hype and false claims. Lift big, eat big!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Surfliftsleep said:


> Most supplement companies are a joke man, I'm from new zealand and i could get the best whey protein money could buy for a fraction of the price you would pay for flashy labeled crap "cough" muscletech "cough" muscle pharm "cough".
> These big companies go so hard on their advertising and sucker in all these guys that have just joined up to gyms with the top ifbb and ufc guys promoting it all with ridiculous claims of taking there specially formulated creatine and test boosters that will make you look like us, and we all know the goods they really use!
> And the sad thing is most of these kids believe it so they keep these companies going, I'm not saying that all these products are crap but they mis inform the public so bad its not even funny, i see it all the time with these guys that look like they've never lifted a weight in their lives come into the gym with their muscle pharm stringers on with shaker cup in hand guzzling down some caffeine loaded artificial coloured crap then do a half arse workout, down there protein shake and expect great results!
> Iv'e gone a bit off track here but all I'm trying to say is its sad these guys are spending there hard earned money on crap they don't need, spend it on good food and a gym membership, sure use a protein powder and some creatine but don't buy into all the hype and false claims. Lift big, eat big!



I'd go so far to say that most are crap and rely on deceiving marketing tactics as well as faulty studies. The basics have been proven repeatedly in numerous studies, they don't need a neon green label that says "40lbs of muscle in 3day!"


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 9, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I'd go so far to say that most are crap and rely on deceiving marketing tactics as well as faulty studies. The basics have been proven repeatedly in numerous studies, they don't need a neon green label that says "40lbs of muscle in 3day!"



Yeah man it's a joke, iv'e been helping the owner of the gym i go to sell some products to his clients i know most of it is over priced crap but hes a good mate and these young guys will believe anything you say if your in good shape and say you use it.


----------

